# Darkroom printing



## rbconbautista (Oct 2, 2019)

Does the enlarging paper have anything to do with enlarging time. For example I used f/8 at 6 seconds with filter #3 on ilford glossy paper can i use same settings on ilford satin paper if i dont touch the enlarger?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

If the paper is the same grade, yes.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 2, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing. Great minds... ??

You might want to recheck the focus, with the grain scope, because I found moving things around enough could sometimes cause an image to be slightly out of focus.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 2, 2019)

Paper does actually have an ISO as it is a light sensitive material like film ... and varies with filter.

If it is the same type of paper, just different surface ... it should be the same.

Check out the datasheet: https://www.ilfordphoto.com/amfile/file/download/file/1949/product/743/


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 2, 2019)

Now is there a faster way to focus the enlarger. Every single time I get the image in focus it ****s up the the size of the image. Any way to mitigate that or make the process faster and more seamless.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 2, 2019)

Sure ... get a Leitz Focomat V35.


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 2, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Paper does actually have an ISO as it is a light sensitive material like film ... and varies with filter.
> 
> If it is the same type of paper, just different surface ... it should be the same.
> 
> Check out the datasheet: https://www.ilfordphoto.com/amfile/file/download/file/1949/product/743/


so the enlarger setting depends on the negative itself not the paper does this also mean that i can make the image even bigger lets say going from 2.5x3.5 to 5x7 or even 8x10 without changing the settings


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Paper does actually have an ISO as it is a light sensitive material like film ... and varies with filter.
> ...



No.  When you move the enlarger head, you'll need to adjust the settings accordingly.  Raise it up will require a larger aperture/longer exposure, lowering it will require smaller aperture/shorter exposure.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 3, 2019)

FYI......You really need to get some darkroom books. They are plentiful and cheap. And can answer many of the questions you ask. 

I got these for $2 each.


----------



## compur (Oct 3, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> Now is there a faster way to focus the enlarger. Every single time I get the image in focus it ****s up the the size of the image. Any way to mitigate that or make the process faster and more seamless.



You didn't say what enlarger or focusing aid you are using but, as dxqcanada said, there are enlargers with "auto-focus" features such as the Leitz units and there are others.

Are you using a grain focuser? If not, that might help speed up the process.


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 4, 2019)

compur said:


> rbconbautista said:
> 
> 
> > Now is there a faster way to focus the enlarger. Every single time I get the image in focus it ****s up the the size of the image. Any way to mitigate that or make the process faster and more seamless.
> ...


IDK what enlarger my school uses and I try to use a grain focuser when one is available if not I just eyeball it


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 4, 2019)

webestang64 said:


> FYI......You really need to get some darkroom books. They are plentiful and cheap. And can answer many of the questions you ask.
> 
> I got these for $2 each.


Im a college student I don't have 2 dollars


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

rbconbautista said:


> Im a college student I don't have 2 dollars



But you have a camera...... and a darkroom....


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 4, 2019)

480sparky said:


> rbconbautista said:
> 
> 
> > Im a college student I don't have 2 dollars
> ...


well the darkroom is the colleges darkroom and the camera is a loaner


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

So the film is free as well?  Where does the line form?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2019)

Do you buy coffee by the cup every day, or even once a week?


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 5, 2019)

480sparky said:


> So the film is free as well?  Where does the line form?


I bought the film and paper with the money I have left about $150 worth of Kodak Film and Ilford paper. THERE, LINE DRAWN


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 5, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Do you buy coffee by the cup every day, or even once a week?


Coffee is free from the professor. Its burn to **** but it'll get me goin.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2019)

Considering the price of silver-based photographic materials like film and paper, a 1980s era dark room guidebook would be well worth the two to $5 price.


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 5, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Considering the price of silver-based photographic materials like film and paper, a 1980s era dark room guidebook would be well worth the two to $5 price.


I'll try to get one one way or another.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2019)

There was a very good darkroom data guide published by Kodak for many years. There were also some other independent books published in the 1960s 1970s and 1980s, and a few into the 1990s. Your University or local library or large local used bookstore might have something for a very reasonable price, or in the case of libraries, for free!

One book that is really useful is entitled the Kodak Master darkroom data Guide


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 5, 2019)

Derrel said:


> There was a very good darkroom data guides published by Kodak for many years. There were also some other independent books published in the 1960s 1970s and 1980s, and a few into the 1990s. Your University or local library or large local used bookstore might have something for a very reasonable price, or in the case of libraries, for free!
> 
> One book that is really useful is entitled the Kodak Master darkroom data Guide


Reasonable prices haha very funny. There non-existent here in California


----------



## dennyr (Oct 7, 2019)

FWIW....... i am going to be the voice of oposition here.
I would say you should definitely make a test.
I would not assume the Satin has the same speed or contrast as the Gloss


----------



## rbconbautista (Oct 7, 2019)

dennyr said:


> FWIW....... i am going to be the voice of oposition here.
> I would say you should definitely make a test.
> I would not assume the Satin has the same speed or contrast as the Gloss


It has the same speed no matter which finish you used as long as it’s also Ilford MG IV RC Deluxe. I’ve read and compared the tiny pamphlet it came with


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 8, 2019)

Re your question 
Make a test for not only each type of paper but for each batch. I alway record to write off the first and last sheet from a pack of paper. I did a test strip which was taped to each pack with all the setting written on.  Also as paper ages it can become softer/loss of at least 1 grade. 
The frustration of a c nappy pic because Of avoidable errors is huge. Even in the digital world.


----------

